# pic from last night...



## patmaxam (Sep 20, 2009)

Here she is, my first deer ever and I took her with a bow. I just moved my setup a couple hours earlier and it all came together. You will have to pry my bow from my hands when I die!!! Thanks again to all of you out there that helped to speed up my learning curve. Apparently you can teach middle-aged dogs new tricks!


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats on your first deer!!


----------



## bowboy1989 (Sep 20, 2009)

congrats


----------



## JohnJohn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratualations on your first Bowkill, I'm assuming the addiction has set in now.


----------



## Will-dawg (Sep 20, 2009)

congrats on your 1st bow kill.  That will be some fine eatin' for sure.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations !!!!


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations on your first bow kill.  The smile says it all.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Sep 20, 2009)

Cocgratulations on your first bow harvest. The rush has set in


----------



## Booner Killa (Sep 20, 2009)

It doesn't get much better than the feeling of accomplishment when you put meat on the ground with a bow. Congrats on your first!!!!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Sep 20, 2009)

Son, you talk about some good eating!  Congratulations on what I hope is the first of many to come.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 20, 2009)

Now that's a way to break the ice!


----------



## Sharpshooter (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 20, 2009)

congrats on your 1st!


----------



## Melissa (Sep 20, 2009)

congrats


----------



## hunt4bone (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## CAL (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations,good job!


----------



## rta47 (Sep 20, 2009)

There is nothing like your first bow kill.

Congrats, It may be  your first but i am sure it will not be your last. Way to go!!


----------



## patmaxam (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! I was shaking so bad, I thought I was going to drop my bow!!! Before the shot I was suprisingly cool. You just never know how you will handle this until it happens for you. I even enjoyed the field dressing! Lol


----------



## crossbowhunter (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats- im still workin on my first.


----------



## Browtine (Sep 20, 2009)

Sweet! Congrats. I'm 99% sure I killed my first bow deer, but was unable to recover it. Glad you had better luck on yours. Good deal.


----------



## Flathead-Hunta (Sep 20, 2009)

Cool...I see the Thermacell...lifesaver aint it!!?


----------



## patmaxam (Sep 20, 2009)

Flathead-Hunta said:


> Cool...I see the Thermacell...lifesaver aint it!!?



Man's best friend ( don't tell my chocolate )


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Sep 20, 2009)

Excellent job man.  Now, go get deer #2.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Sep 20, 2009)

Excellent Kill - the first one is always the hardest. 

Nice eating deer - really happy for you...


----------



## patmaxam (Sep 20, 2009)

Heading back out right now... Good luck to all you guys!!


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 20, 2009)

Another madman has been born...CONGRATS!!!


----------



## cmghunter (Sep 20, 2009)

Way to go.Hope this is the first of many for you.


----------



## Rob (Sep 20, 2009)

congrats!


----------



## XJfire75 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ata boy!

She'll eat good!

Good luck on #2!


----------



## jmharris23 (Sep 20, 2009)

Way to go!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 20, 2009)

Awesome job! Good eat'n deer right there.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 20, 2009)

I bet your heart was just about to bust out of your chest! Congratulations on #1. Go get some more!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Sep 20, 2009)

Good job!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 20, 2009)

WTG. Now go out and stick another.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 20, 2009)

Sweet to get the first one under the belt ain't it. I still get the rush every time figger I realy will shake the bow to the ground one day.


----------



## AliBubba (Sep 20, 2009)

Way to make it happen!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 20, 2009)

Way to go on your first deer and glad the fever has set in.


----------



## Johnny Reb (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats!!  You'll never forget your first!


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Sep 20, 2009)

Still working on my first, CONGRATS!!


----------



## Kelli (Sep 21, 2009)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## outdoorgirl (Sep 21, 2009)

Congrats!! Was your heart racing?


----------



## crowe1187 (Sep 21, 2009)

She sure will be tender! Is that an axis deer?


----------



## death-from-above (Sep 21, 2009)

Sweet !  You may forget a lot of things in your life , but I will bet my A-max this will not be one of them.


----------



## pikehunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Congrats!! Gonna be some great eating.


----------



## deerslayer30 (Sep 24, 2009)

Congrats buddy, now your hooked!!!!


----------



## letsemwalk (Sep 24, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I see spots........? Are spotted fawns now legal in Georgia?




i wondered who would be the first...

no law against shooting one with spots.


----------



## GAcarver (Sep 24, 2009)

That's going to be some good eat'n.


----------



## letsemwalk (Sep 25, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Well it used to be when I hunted Georgia....
> 
> To each his own but I would have let it walk.....




it`s never been illegal that i`m aware of. theres two kind of deer in ga.....bucks with visible bone and antlerless. 

maybe you would have let it walk.....maybe he would have if it wasn`t his first deer with a bow..... so what...he did nothing illegal or wrong.

but the key thing is......ask the man if he wants to go hunting again...i`m sure you`ll get a big grin and a yes from him.


----------



## hound dog (Sep 25, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I see spots........? Are spotted fawns now legal in Georgia?



Can you just say good job and be done with it.

Great job man glade you got your FIRST deer ever and with a bow.


----------



## Tana 2009 (Sep 25, 2009)

I think that it is an awesome first deer. Mine was smaller than that and it ate very well. Congrats on the "FIRST DEER" you will never want to pick a rifle. No were near the same rush.


----------



## gsubo (Sep 26, 2009)

Great job! The way my seasons going I might have shot her too..and Ive killed plenty with the bow

The first one is always the hardest man..dont let some of these comments discourage you. Whats done is done..goodjob.


----------



## j.irvin (Sep 26, 2009)

Good eatin' right there!


----------



## love to hunt (Sep 26, 2009)

The first deer I shot with a bow had spots.  These people are just jealous because they cant hit a target that small.  Great first deer!! Go out there and get yourself another one!


----------



## basschaser (Sep 26, 2009)

ducks4me is a disgrace
great job  congrats on your first bow kill


----------



## Roger T (Sep 26, 2009)

congrats on your first deer & first bow kill.i bet your hooked for life now. awsome!


----------



## Robbie101 (Sep 26, 2009)

hound dog said:


> Can you just say good job and be done with it.
> 
> Great job man glade you got your FIRST deer ever and with a bow.



You hit the nail on the head Jody.....

Congrats bud, now when are we eating.....


----------



## MissionMagnet (Sep 26, 2009)

Thats some fine eatin there. Congrats, that was just the ice breaker, now you got the fever


----------



## RWK (Sep 26, 2009)

Darn your a good shot to hit something that SMALL!


----------



## Dupree (Sep 26, 2009)

congrats, my first deer with a bow had spots. I was 13 and had already killed 5-6 deer with a rifle. I wouldnt have cared if it was the size of a rabbit i would have shot it. Again, way to go on your first deer!!


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm still waiting on my first with a bow. I hope you stick another one!


----------



## burkecountydeer (Sep 26, 2009)

Aint nothin wrong with that . And dont let any one bring you down on the size , thats perfect eatin . Good job


----------



## patmaxam (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks guys. I will really, really try to please everyone with my second deer. Didn't have a dad to show me how when I was young so I'm sorry for the size. That was the first deer I've ever seen alive in the woods and she was alone so there was nothing to compare it to either. I had already made up my mind to take the first good clean shot I could get and I did. By the way, I honestly didn't see the remaining spots on her till I recovered it. I would have shot anyways. I'm sure they will get bigger from here.  By the way, the negative comments are a great way to grow this sport! I hope the next newbie has common sense and a thick skin if he makes the same mistake I did by sharing proudly their first kill ever.


----------



## Ducks4Me (Sep 26, 2009)

basschaser said:


> ducks4me is a disgrace
> great job  congrats on your first bow kill



Are you his daddy?


----------



## Buck&Tom Hunter (Sep 26, 2009)

Congrats on a fine kill. I wouldn't worry about the negative comments. Im sure the people makin them only shoot 150 in plus bucks and have never shot a small buck or a button head. They are a disgrace to the sport for down grading anyone's kill, especially the first kill of a new hunter to the sport.


----------



## basschaser (Sep 26, 2009)

well said buck


----------



## basschaser (Sep 26, 2009)

im sure everyone with the negative comment are the same fools with 50lb of corn in front of their stands


----------



## Ducks4Me (Sep 26, 2009)

Yes corn makes the spots go away.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 26, 2009)

Anybody who can`t say anything positive, just don`t say anything.


----------



## marknga (Sep 26, 2009)

patmaxam said:


> Thanks guys. I will really, really try to please everyone with my second deer. Didn't have a dad to show me how when I was young so I'm sorry for the size. That was the first deer I've ever seen alive in the woods and she was alone so there was nothing to compare it to either. I had already made up my mind to take the first good clean shot I could get and I did. By the way, I honestly didn't see the remaining spots on her till I recovered it. I would have shot anyways. I'm sure they will get bigger from here.  By the way, the negative comments are a great way to grow this sport! I hope the next newbie has common sense and a thick skin if he makes the same mistake I did by sharing proudly their first kill ever.



Brother you don't have to apologize for NOTHING! 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!
I'm 49 years old and have never killed one with a bow. 
Ignore some of the holier than thou SUPERWHITEHUNTERS on here. 

For the most part you will Woody's forum members to be honest hardworking folks who love to hunt fish or be outdoors. Like everywhere else on the internet you will also find folks whose purpose in life to play judge and jury.
Don't worry about it. Get the charcoal going, marinate some backstraps and praise the good Lord for providing you with a fantastic meal.

You are welcome in my camp anytime.


----------



## basschaser (Sep 26, 2009)

keep slinging and keep posting pics 
we love to see em


----------



## meherg (Sep 26, 2009)

Ducks4Me said:


> Are you kidding me? Good Job? Thats a baby. I dang sure wouldnt shoot that and dang sure wouldnt post it on here. Thats a disgrace. Even my kids know not to shoot a baby. I cant believe all the other people telling you congrats. Thats pitiful.



no thats not pitiful your remarks are pitiful 
you and yours hunt the way you want to and let others hunt the way they want to


----------



## meherg (Sep 26, 2009)

patmaxam said:


> Thanks guys. I will really, really try to please everyone with my second deer. Didn't have a dad to show me how when I was young so I'm sorry for the size. That was the first deer I've ever seen alive in the woods and she was alone so there was nothing to compare it to either. I had already made up my mind to take the first good clean shot I could get and I did. By the way, I honestly didn't see the remaining spots on her till I recovered it. I would have shot anyways. I'm sure they will get bigger from here.  By the way, the negative comments are a great way to grow this sport! I hope the next newbie has common sense and a thick skin if he makes the same mistake I did by sharing proudly their first kill ever.


brother great job and if need be kill another glad to see you hooked and congrats


----------



## ronmac13 (Sep 26, 2009)

screw what people say congrats, your doing better then i am this year.

You have to remember there's always going to be someone who's holier than thou. Their equipment will be better, their skills will be better, and their deer will be better. Just write them off and don't let them get you down.

Keep on slinging arrows


----------



## dturnersr (Sep 26, 2009)

Bowhunting is addictive....now your hooked, the only cure is more, more, more,


----------



## hound dog (Sep 26, 2009)

marknga said:


> Brother you don't have to apologize for NOTHING!
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> I'm 49 years old and have never killed one with a bow.
> Ignore some of the holier than thou SUPERWHITEHUNTERS on here.
> ...



You said it brother. I have killed many deer even a P/Y and I very proud of him to take his first deer and take it with a bow.


I though the spots where just to give you some thing to aim at. LOL


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Sep 26, 2009)

Congratulations on your first.

Welcome to the bowhunting fraternity.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 26, 2009)

patmaxam said:


> Thanks guys. I will really, really try to please everyone with my second deer. Didn't have a dad to show me how when I was young so I'm sorry for the size. That was the first deer I've ever seen alive in the woods and she was alone so there was nothing to compare it to either. I had already made up my mind to take the first good clean shot I could get and I did. By the way, I honestly didn't see the remaining spots on her till I recovered it. I would have shot anyways. I'm sure they will get bigger from here. By the way, the negative comments are a great way to grow this sport! I hope the next newbie has common sense and a thick skin if he makes the same mistake I did by sharing proudly their first kill ever.


 

Don't worry about the negative comments bud, half of those people that make comments like that are what I call Internet hunters probably never even been in the woods but they can sure tell you how to do it it their way. Most of those folks don't even understand the true meaning of hunting and enjoying what God has given man. Good luck to you and to everyone else the rest of the season.


----------



## Stumper (Sep 26, 2009)

Congrats!, you never forget you first bow kill!


----------



## hound dog (Sep 26, 2009)

Stumper said:


> Congrats!, you never forget you first bow kill!



At lest he wont with all the mean people on here.


----------



## Katera73 (Sep 26, 2009)

Your hooked now congrats!!!!


----------



## douglasgerlach (Sep 26, 2009)

Heck, I killed a buck on blackbeard 3 years ago that field dressed at 21 lbs.  It was my 3rd bow kill and I was just as happy with it as I was with my "big" buck last year.  While it didn't have spots, it's head hadn't developed buttons yet.  And hasn't anyone told ya, the little ones eat the best.  Congrats on your most memorable kill.


----------



## Dawgy_Daddy (Sep 26, 2009)

I remember my first bow kill.  It was at Berry College.  She came out gave me a shot, and I shot clean over her.  More nervous now that ever, I nocked another arrow, aimed between her shoulder blades, turned loose and thwack.  I smacked her slap in back of the head.  I think I beat her to the ground.  Carried her to the check station and she weighed in a whopping 26lbs. Spots all over her belly. Thats the perils of an early bow season.


----------



## Jaker (Sep 26, 2009)

Congratulations man, my first deer with a bow was wat i thought was a big doe. turned out it had buttons. Dont worry about them. 

Now, I do have a question. I've hunted most of my life in alabama. It has always been my understanding that it is illegal to shoot fawns there. Is it not in georgia?


----------



## BPR (Sep 26, 2009)

Ducks4Me said:


> Yes corn makes the spots go away.





Everyone knows that if you don't shoot fawns, then you hunt over corn.


----------



## viper25963 (Sep 26, 2009)

No Jaker it isnt, and as far as I know never has been in my 20 years of hunting....maybe I just didnt know but!


By the way Patmaxam, nice job on your first.............hope you stick many more


----------



## bigrob82 (Sep 26, 2009)

welcome and congrats


----------



## MR.BIGBUCK (Sep 26, 2009)

look all i will say is great job i do not care how old you are. You got your first deer with a bow and i know it is a trophy to you.as far as the na sayers on here i hope i see some fawns wher i get me some meat to put in the freezer. We all need to take out fawns where the big does can grow.and the na sayers can shoot them. Come on he shot his first deer do not knock him down.  Great job again im proud of you.


----------



## the_sharpshooter (Sep 26, 2009)

Ducks4Me said:


> Are you kidding me? Good Job? Thats a baby. I dang sure wouldnt shoot that and dang sure wouldnt post it on here. Thats a disgrace. Even my kids know not to shoot a baby. I cant believe all the other people telling you congrats. Thats pitiful.



This is rediculous, your kids may know not to kill a fawn cause you taught them not to.  This guy has never hunted in his life and you are gonna rag him on his first kill. Way to promote the sport.  Hardly anyones first deer is a nice buck or doe.  I have been hunting my whole life and you can still mistake a button head for a nice sized doe!!! is that wrong too? Let me guess it is for you cause you are the worlds mosr perfect hunter that does no wrong.  What do you know about hunting anyway? "Ducks4Me" you are a disgrace to the outdoorsmen!!!


----------



## patmaxam (Sep 27, 2009)

If it makes any difference, It "felt" like I was nine!!! Thanks for all of the support guys. Woodys is full of good people


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 27, 2009)

I`ll say it again. Congratulations Patmaxam!!


----------



## mcbrayerg (Sep 27, 2009)

It looks like a couple of these guys suffer from a classic case of the "Horn Porn."  Basically if it doesn't have huge G2s, a ton of mass, large brow tines, etc. than it doesn't count as a trophy.

I don't care how many deer you kill in your life, NONE of them will be as memorable.  Congrats on taking the greatest trophy that deer hunting offers, your FIRST!!!!


----------



## Hunterrs (Sep 27, 2009)

Congratulations on your first deer.


----------



## Robbie101 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ducks4Me said:


> Everyone has messed up and shot a button head. But you can see spots when are bowhunting for sure. All Im saying is how does this look to PETA and other anti hunter groups when you shoot a baby deer with spots and post it on a public forum that PETA watches for something to lash out at. I never have killed alot of trophy deer but anyone I know who has ever been in any hunting club would clean that in the woods and not even let someone in a deer camp see they made a mistake and shot a baby. To each his own I guess. I think its great the guy got his first bow kill and Im glad he is hooked. I just dont think its the best thing to post pics of something that a anti group can bash the deer hunters for. Im sure alot of people here agree and I have got PMs from some that do and some that dont but noone wants to post there disagreement because of the smite from the moderators here.





Dude, just don't post on this thread again........

You've already contradicted your self once.

Leave it alone and go post something about someone killing baby ducks.....


----------



## DYI hunting (Sep 27, 2009)

Congrats on your first deer!  Ignore all those comments about killing a deer in spots.


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Sep 27, 2009)

Good job on your first bow kill!!! Dont worry about what some folks say, like said already, there will always be those who are 'better' and want to downtalk and judge...Heck I'm a female hunter so I get knocked on all the time. Just ignore it and do what you enjoy with out worryin about folks. Be proud of your first kill and good luck to you in the future. Thats a great first deer, doesnt matter what size it is, ya cant eat the horns!!

Not trying to derail, just a little something for the nay-sayers to think about.... Last year at our processors place I pulled up and unloaded my doe the guys were surprised at how big it was and told me most girls shoot little deer so I said my piece on that and they shut up. Its a friends place so we stood around talking and a guy with his little girl backed in to unload her first deer. I was so proud of this little girl!!! She was probably 10 or so and she killed a little button head. She was so excited!!! One the guys standing around got mad and said that the reason we dont have big bucks is because kids shoot all the little ones. I got so mad at this guy, and told the girl to be happy and not worry about him. It hurt her feelings so bad and she started crying and told her daddy she wanted to go home right there. So my point (finally) is that one comment from a 'hunter' to a new hunter can affect how they feel about hunting, she didnt want to hunt anymore cause she got picked on, and may or may not ever hunt again. Dont ruin the experience for someone just because of your preferences.


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN (Sep 28, 2009)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Good job on your first bow kill!!! Dont worry about what some folks say, like said already, there will always be those who are 'better' and want to downtalk and judge...Heck I'm a female hunter so I get knocked on all the time. Just ignore it and do what you enjoy with out worryin about folks. Be proud of your first kill and good luck to you in the future. Thats a great first deer, doesnt matter what size it is, ya cant eat the horns!!
> 
> Not trying to derail, just a little something for the nay-sayers to think about.... Last year at our processors place I pulled up and unloaded my doe the guys were surprised at how big it was and told me most girls shoot little deer so I said my piece on that and they shut up. Its a friends place so we stood around talking and a guy with his little girl backed in to unload her first deer. I was so proud of this little girl!!! She was probably 10 or so and she killed a little button head. She was so excited!!! One the guys standing around got mad and said that the reason we dont have big bucks is because kids shoot all the little ones. I got so mad at this guy, and told the girl to be happy and not worry about him. It hurt her feelings so bad and she started crying and told her daddy she wanted to go home right there. So my point (finally) is that one comment from a 'hunter' to a new hunter can affect how they feel about hunting, she didnt want to hunt anymore cause she got picked on, and may or may not ever hunt again. Dont ruin the experience for someone just because of your preferences.





AMEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!   And I can not agree more..  Some people forget that we are not all brought up with the same calibre of rasing...  Meaning some learn the harder way of doing things, and to those people, I give the most credit !!!  Someone who is spoon fed on hunting and someone who starts, falls, and picks himself back up and keeps on hunting get my upmost respect !!!!

Keep it up brother !!!!  I am so happy for you on your first bow harvest !!!!!


----------



## Huntrman (Sep 28, 2009)

Congrats on your first kill. I don't post on here often but visit regularly mainly because i like to see pics of people's success. I feel that more pics would be posted if it weren't for some people's rude and idiotic comments. Please don't let these people discourage you in any way !!!! Congrats again on your first and good luck the rest of the season.


----------



## Rangerboats (Sep 28, 2009)

Well I give you a big congrats!!! If I had a picture I would post it also, but the first deer I killed with my bow had spots too and I was more than excited!! Heck its hard enough to kill one with a bow, but your first will always be fresh in your mind!! I can still picture it plain as day, and thats been 15 years ago!!! Good Job!!!!


----------



## GAcarver (Sep 28, 2009)

People that say there are no big buck because some other hunters kill small buck are the ones who are affraid someone will kill more deer than they do. I'm not atrophy hunter, If a wall hanger comes by and i get it than that's just a plus. All you first time hunters and young hunters shoot what you want, as time goes by you may or may or may not choose to take the small ones, WHO CARES!
Enjoy the hunt, I think that people have gotten away from what the hunt is realy about. My first kill was a fawn I was sixteen and had gone years without a kill, my first bow kill 20 years ago was a fawn and boy both of these deer were great eating. So as some have already said, to each is own, keep your comments to yourself, enjoy the way you want to hunt and others will enjoy the way they hunt. We are all hunters and should band together.  Good luck to all no matter what your after.


----------



## VisionCasting (Oct 2, 2009)

Congrats on the kill!   I hope to get a bow kill one day too.  I'd be happy to take lessons from you so keep up the good work.

As for Ducks4Me - he should be banned.  He's probably the one that posted this on Craigslist:
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/rnr/1400291137.html

....just to stir up some anti-hunter hate.  

Guys like that are bad for the sport, and bad for the forum.


----------



## Robbie101 (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow, now thats a true low life that would do something like that. Thats just out rite terrible. I would assume there's no way to really track down the poster of that so ill keep my mouth closed until.....


BTW Bud, congrats on your first bow kill. As many others has said, you have no need to apologize or anything. Congratz......


----------



## Robbie101 (Oct 2, 2009)

I think everyone should send that scum bag an email and just keep sending emails.....

pers-uv5qn-1400291137@craigslist.org


----------



## rolltide730 (Oct 2, 2009)

congrats!


----------



## ronmac13 (Oct 2, 2009)

VisionCasting said:


> Congrats on the kill!   I hope to get a bow kill one day too.  I'd be happy to take lessons from you so keep up the good work.
> 
> As for Ducks4Me - he should be banned.  He's probably the one that posted this on Craigslist:
> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/rnr/1400291137.html
> ...




that's retarded.


----------



## Mr7mag (Oct 2, 2009)

*First deer*

Good shot!
Good job!
Good deer!

Shoot what you want and please yourself!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 2, 2009)

VisionCasting said:


> Congrats on the kill!   I hope to get a bow kill one day too.  I'd be happy to take lessons from you so keep up the good work.
> 
> As for Ducks4Me - he should be banned.  He's probably the one that posted this on Craigslist:
> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/rnr/1400291137.html
> ...





Whoever did that is lower than a snakes belly in a wagon wheel rut. I would hope he has enough nerve to admit it, whoever he is...


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 2, 2009)

If by chance a member of this forum is behind that just to stir the pot for whatever reason, that person has absolutely zero grounds to complain about the actions of the antis because that does nothing but give them another "example" to further their cause.  That's nothing more than a cheap shot.


----------



## jwea89 (Oct 2, 2009)

thats low right there. real low. i bet whoever posted that cant see over a dime. 
about the deer man. congrats to ya i havent got my first with a bow and i cant wait till i get the chance. and if a fawn is the first thing that walks out will probably be down...even if it has SPOTS..your land your arrow put it where you want it
congrats again


----------



## Ducks4Me (Oct 2, 2009)

Well if someone knows how to track IP addresses you will see that it wasnt me. I said my peace. I just now saw the link.


----------



## Buck (Oct 2, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Whoever did that is lower than a snakes belly in a wagon wheel rut. I would hope he has enough nerve to admit it, whoever he is...



 

Downright sorry!!!


----------



## killNgrill (Oct 2, 2009)

what a shame... i feel bad for this guy... congrats to him though for getting his first archery deer. 
its sad that this type of nonsense has found its way to woodys.


----------



## Etter2 (Oct 2, 2009)

Man, I hope I see a 10 lber tomorrow so I can post it on here.  This is some sweet drama from grown men.

Congrats on your first bowkill.  I'd be plenty happy with it and you could cut that backstrap with a spoon.


----------



## BrianDailey (Oct 2, 2009)

*Good for you, Pat*

Congrats on your first bow kill, Pat.

Self-taught hunting isn't easy....so double props to you, Sir!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 3, 2009)

It`s probably the same coward that did this.

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/rnr/1404092373.html


----------



## braintree (Oct 3, 2009)

Congrats on your first deer.  I remember mine like yesterday.


----------



## Robbie101 (Oct 3, 2009)

wow......... What a looser...


----------



## logger12 (Oct 3, 2009)

Wich guy?




Robbie101 said:


> wow......... What a looser...


----------



## fi8shmasty (Oct 3, 2009)

What happend to rountree???


----------



## Robbie101 (Oct 3, 2009)

The one who keeps posting junk on craigs list. I mean wow. I hope he feels good about him self now huh...


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 3, 2009)

Robbie101 said:


> The one who keeps posting junk on craigs list. I mean wow. I hope he feels good about him self now huh...



The link you posted has been removed, Robbie, maybe someone on CL has a little sense.....


----------



## Robbie101 (Oct 4, 2009)

Good deal.....


----------



## yota boy89 (Oct 6, 2009)

man good job on your fist deer. the first deer is always the best espically with a bow. good job


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 6, 2009)

I honestly can't understand why someone would bash another hunter’s deer.  Especially there first deer they have ever killed.    There is absolutely nothing wrong with the deer he killed.  Pat called me right after he shot the deer and man was he pumped.     He was so excited he was talking so fast I couldn't understand half of what he was saying.  We now have another hunter who is addicted to hunting just like the rest of us.   

Pat I just want to say I'm proud of you and the addiction only gets worse from here buddy.


----------

